# Solved: Half-life 2 offline?



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I just spent over two hours installing HL2, product activation, the whole 9 yards.

Now I'm looking at a 5 hour download time on a dialup connection while it updates itself even though I am trying to play it offline.

Is this normal? Have I missed some part of the install? I see no specific option for offline mode.

*edit* well the thing finally finished up after about an 1hr 15 and I got into the game.

BUT, it is still launching a Steam connection when I start it. Is this really necessary?


----------



## SirAbcde (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright... What you need to do is get all the files and updates for Half Life 2.. Once you do that.. All you need to do is make sure that when you log in, you 'Remember my account settings' on the login screen for Steam... After that you shouldnt need to be online to play HL2...

For more reading see:
http://www.tweakguides.com/HL2_4.html


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks, the update did complete. And when restarting without a connection a "play in offline mode" prompt does appear. I just don't want this coming up every restart so I will be disabling the automatic startup. I'm going to assume that prompt will also be there when I run Steam manually.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...nduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=213&p_sid=igcykVQh

I have the not so legit one... And it came with an off-line "patch" shall we say..

Sent ya a PM with a little more info....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The problem is resolved without any need for cracks. It's just a sllight inconvenience.


----------



## SirAbcde (Sep 27, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Thanks, the update did complete. And when restarting without a connection a "play in offline mode" prompt does appear. I just don't want this coming up every restart so I will be disabling the automatic startup. I'm going to assume that prompt will also be there when I run Steam manually.


Yeah.. I know how that goes.. steam always wants to start when windows does... and If you do load steam manually w/o internet connection.. it will prompt you for it...


----------

